# does anyone use two co2 diffusers in one tank?



## Tracy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 55 and was thinking that if I had a diffuser on each end of the tank I might get better co2 saturation. I have a lot of movement on top of water due to 2 power filters. 

Also, are those glass diffusers good (there's a ton of them on ebay)? I have a plastic one with a bubble counter in it, and I don't really like it. The seal leaks. 

Mucho Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

With only one needle valve you might have a problem keeping them in balance.

I know what you mean about the plastic ones. I bought a Red Sea diffuser from the LFS and it wouldn't seal right out of the package. I think they must have had it for a few years. They were happy to see it go but equally as unhappy when I took it back the next day. lol

SteveU


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen it done on big tanks, but as GTR said you'll probably need 2 needle valves and bubble counters.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Glass diffuser with little white ceramic disc work like a charm


----------



## MemphisBob (May 2, 2007)

There is no probably about it. If you want to do this you have to have 2 needle valves or all the CO2 will take the path of least resistance into one diffuser or the other.

I personally don't like the glass diffusers. Fine for under 10 gal. but IMO useless for bigger tanks.


----------



## Tracy (Apr 2, 2009)

MemphisBob said:


> There is no probably about it. If you want to do this you have to have 2 needle valves or all the CO2 will take the path of least resistance into one diffuser or the other.
> 
> I personally don't like the glass diffusers. Fine for under 10 gal. but IMO useless for bigger tanks.


I'm glad I asked before trying it. What kind of diffuser do you like? 

Mine works, but I had to replace the rubber seal with one out of a sink faucet. It quit working the other day and I thought it was clogged. Turns out my co2 tank was empty. The tank only lasted about 3 months and I was expecting it to last a year. Is this normal?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am running 2 diffusers and also a CO2 line to a reactor. I have a double bubble counter off my solenoid and then I purchase a CO2 splitter from GLA and those split to my 2 diffusser on each side of the tank.

The length of time your CO2 tank will last depends alot on how much CO2 your running in your tank. When I had my 55 gal tank, my CO2 tank (10lb)would last for about 4 months but I was only running 1 line to a reactor. Now with my new set-up and also it is on a 90 gal tank, it last between 1-2 months.


----------



## Tracy (Apr 2, 2009)

ok, so that was normal. The guy at the LFS told me his tank lasts 1 year, but he had a small tank.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Same here... Where I got my set-up I was told about 60 bubbles per minute and I'm at a point that I can't really count the bubbles. 5lb cylinder isn't going to cut it for long.

SteveU


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

MemphisBob said:


> There is no probably about it. If you want to do this you have to have 2 needle valves or all the CO2 will take the path of least resistance into one diffuser or the other.
> 
> I personally don't like the glass diffusers. Fine for under 10 gal. but IMO useless for bigger tanks.


i tend to agree. after misting co2 through a powerhead and realizing the difference in saturation, i would never consider a glass diffuser again unless it was on a small tank.


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tracy said:


> Does anyone use 2 CO2 diffusers in one tank?


Lol, I think awhile back Ugly Genius was using 3 diffusers concurrently on his ADA Mini-S. Of course, nobody has more beautiful tanks than he does, so the last laugh is his.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I use 2 diffusers off of one needle valve via an in-line splitter and it work perfect.


----------



## Tracy (Apr 2, 2009)

I might have to try that.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

If your going to try the splitter method. be sure to use equal lengths of tubing from the splitter. A little higher working pressure as well(20psi) 


-Orlando


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess I am technically using two diffusers in my 10 gallon. I have a glass diffuser right under the intake of my canister filter. Sucks those bubbles right up and spits them out all over the tank.


----------



## Tracy (Apr 2, 2009)

nice. I want a canister filter.


----------

